# Help about pastry



## axel180 (Oct 10, 2007)

Hi, how are you??, I am looking for some information for a project I am making related to pastry and I think that maybe you could help me...

P1) Well, I have been looking for brownies, apple pie and lemon pie recipes and what i have is:

Brownie: First you have to cook the chocolate with the butter to have a melted cream and on the other hand you could get the mass by beating the eggs and the sugar, then taking this to mix with the flour. Once you have the mass, you have to mix it with the melted cream, then you fill the mould using a little of butter. Then you bake and once is baked you have to cool the brownies to release them from the mould.

Apple pie: You have to choose the apples, then wash, peel and cut them in slices to cook them with cinammon, sugar and clove. On the other hand you get the mass by mxinig flour, eggs, sugar, butter and salt, then you let the mixing settle, the you stretch the mass, cut it to make stripes to cover the pie. You have to put the pie in the mould by placing one layer of mass, then the cooked apples spreading cinammon and finally the mass stripes spreading sugar over the final layer. Then you bake the pie, and when it finished, you have to let the pie cool to release it from the mould.

Lemon Pie: First you have to mix salt, flour, sugar, butter and yolk, the mass is placing in moulds using flour and butter. Then you stretch it, make some holes on it, and bake it. In second place you have to beat milk, lemon and yolk to make the cream we are going to use for the filling. Finally you have to mix sugar and egg white to get the meringue to cover the pie. Then you fill the cake you have previously baked, with the cream and finally you have to cover the pie with the meringue. Then you bake it again and once it is finished you have to let it cool down to release it from the mould.
...and I would like to know if something important is missing ??

P2) Do you know how much time it takes every step of the preparation, the mixing, the baking, etc ....??

P3) Do you know if it could be used the fermentation process in the preparation of those products, mainly in pastry business, or when you make big quantities??

P4) I have a problem wuth the units, because I have them in cups, spoons, and I don't know if someone please could tell me the ingredients units in grams, ounces, etc

P5) Do you know where the products could be settled or cooled?? in an special area?? or it would be in a kind of chamber or room or something like that in pastry business??

P6) Do you know if it would be possible to add something to the recipes in order to keep the cakes and pies frozen, mainly talking about commercial recipes???

P7) Do you know about additives used in pastry?? what about additives in those cakes and pies??

P8) Do you know how much mass it will be lost in each step of the preparation (in %)....like % of mass is lost in the mixing, in the beating, etc...??

Well, That was all, please if you could help me it would be great. Thanks in advance.


----------



## thetincook (Jun 14, 2002)

What kind of project are you doing? Tell us more.

*P2) Do you know how much time it takes every step of the preparation, the mixing, the baking, etc ....??*

It depends on a lot of factors including temp of ingredients, formula/recipe, batch size, equipment, etc. If you are using a mix from a box or are making a high-ratio cake batter then you will have a mixing time provided by the manufacterer. If you make things from scratch, its more "it is done when it is done." I watch the product not the clock to determine doneness. I can't recall times off the top of my head, sorry.

*P3) Do you know if it could be used the fermentation process in the preparation of those products, mainly in pastry business, or when you make big quantities??*

None of the products you mentioned require fermentation. However the biggest problem for me when working with large quantities of yeast doughs is runaway fermentation, so I have to keep the dough cold. I sometimes have issues with skin forming (is this called dough rot?) on the bulk mass of the dough during the first fermentation if I am doing it on the bench.

*P4) I have a problem wuth the units, because I have them in cups, spoons, and I don't know if someone please could tell me the ingredients units in grams, ounces, etc*

Online Conversion - Convert just about anything to anything else

*P5) Do you know where the products could be settled or cooled?? in an special area?? or it would be in a kind of chamber or room or something like that in pastry business??*

That's so retarded.

*P6) Do you know if it would be possible to add something to the recipes in order to keep the cakes and pies frozen, mainly talking about commercial recipes???*

This is more of Luc H's area. There is a problem with cornstarch breaking down after being frozen, so you have to substitute a modified startch or waxy maize.

*P7) Do you know about additives used in pastry?? what about additives in those cakes and pies??*

Ask Luc H.

*P8) Do you know how much mass it will be lost in each step of the preparation (in %)....like % of mass is lost in the mixing, in the beating, etc...??*

Almost none during mixing if you scrap your bowl. You lose a significant portion of water mass during baking of breads and cakes, but I don't have a figure off the top of my head. You can lose yield based on volume if your batter deflates, which is why large cake manufacturerers (for example Hostess) keep their batter under pressure.


----------



## axel180 (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks for the answers, the project would be about making those kind of cakes and pies with a modified formula (maybe with additives)...to preserve them more than usual freezing them. 

About the times, no problem, but do you think it would be possible to find it, mainly to quantify some things for large quantities production.


----------



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

Pure gold.


----------

